# tabs & things



## avbill (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Morning ,

  By accident I just discovered that a Baron (Berea kit and a Jr Gentlemen II DAycom kit nibs & feeds came be switched out.  



  I use Sedona kit as well as the Jr Gentleman  & jr. Statesmen.  B/C  they both use a # 5 nib  Heritage or a 180 bock what would I be using  in a tap size.
  In researching i found  two vendors that sell taps for feeds .  



1.)    Selling a 6mm tap.  
2.)    Selling a M6.4 x .5 tap. 



  Both vendors support 180 bock nibs & Heritage nibs.   So I’m assuming the taps with fit both kits.  Which one would best fit my needs and why?


----------



## mredburn (Oct 11, 2011)

6.5x.75  your assumption is wrong. the thread diameters are 6.4 or 6.5 but the threads are most likely  .75 not .5. The 6.4 x .5 will fit the Heritance brand feeds and the conversion roller ball feed maybe a couple of others. But Miester nib feeds for the number 5 sized feeds can be either depending on whether they are the new style or the old. It has been stated that the 6.4 x .5  tap ran up through the existing threads will allow you to use the 6.4 x .5  feeds without damaging the pen. THe bock feeds are a .6 pitch.


----------



## avbill (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you, Mike  for your  reply.  Will need to study it  more to understand it   

If I am getting into this  area of pen turning;   what do I need to study, learn  so I can be knowledgeable.  

I have 20+ heritage  nibs left   resupplying with bock as the size dwindles.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 11, 2011)

IF your going to turn you own pens with out relying on kit parts or components. Pick a supplier of nibs and feeds.. Meister Nibs or the Bock Nibs  and use their feeds. That way you will have the information on which 2 taps you will need. one to fit the 5mm nib/feed assemblies and one to fit the 6mm nib/feed assemblies.
 That is the easiest route.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Bill, Mike is right if your going to go the kitless route but if all your going to be doing is switching out nibs there really is no need to chase the threads to use the same feed  as the nib, both the Heriatance and the Bock nibs radius work with the kit feeds, both the 180 (5MM) and the 250 (6MM).


----------

